# Using the Ergo in the hip carry position... am I doing something wrong?



## BansheeTaco (Dec 2, 2011)

I have an Ergo and have absolutely LOVED it for half a year now. I have only used the front carry and back carry positions with my little guy, but both are very comfortable. He is 19 lbs. now and almost 30 inches tall. Both those positions are still very comfortable at his size, but I would like to try the hip carry position because he loves that position in the Moby wrap so I think he'd love it in the Ergo too.

I found a few YouTube videos with instructions on how to do the hip carry position. I followed them all step by step but as soon as I get him in it and try and adjust everything, it rubs and pulls on my neck like crazy and is VERY uncomfortable to the point of me not wanting to even carry him for 5 minutes that way. I'm just wondering if anyone has any thoughts as to if I'm doing something wrong or missing something? Or is that just not a feasible position at his current weight?

Thanks for any ideas anyone has...


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

We've never been able to do the hip carry for the same reason...wicked uncomfortable for me!


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Well, I am going to echo the poster above me and say I never found the hip position comfortable in the Ergo. It kind of peeves me that they promote that as a position with their carrier, because I have yet to meet someone who uses it that way and actually likes it! If you want to be able to do a hip carry, you may want to look into a ring sling, short wrap, or a dedicated hip carrier (like a Scootababy) instead.


----------



## BansheeTaco (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies wishin'&hopin' and clovergirl. It sounds like I'll be better off sticking to the front and back carry positions for the Ergo. I still love it in those 2 positions, but that is disappointing it doesn't really work as well as they suggest in the hip carry position. I've never heard of the Scootababy... I'll have to look into that one. I do have the Moby wrap I can use in the hip position, but it just never seems a very convenient choice to grab and go somewhere quick. But maybe I'm just being lazy. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

I recently tried my Ergo on the hip and found it really uncomfortable too. I also thought I was doing something wrong, but I wasn't. I will stick to my Maya wraps for the hip!

To the OP, I was wondering how you tie your Moby for the hip?? I have a Moby too and love it!


----------



## BansheeTaco (Dec 2, 2011)

Sneezykids - It's basically just like tying it for a front hug hold, except once you get the "X" in place, shift the X until it is lined up over the hip you want to wear them on. Moby wrap's website has a pretty good step by step set of instructions:

http://www.mobywrap.com/instructionpages.aspx?Topic=instructionship

My little guy loves it!


----------

